# Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

I've had my T-Reg a total of 6 days - put a couple of hundred miles on already and have reaffirmed why I bought this machine - truly awesome!!!








Yesterday, I'm out and about, I look down after about 20 minutes of driving, and I've got a ligth on that is yellow and the outline of an engine. A quick look at that absurdly designed owners manual tells me this is an indication of a fault in the exhaust system somewhere. I immediately check the gas cap - it's tight and clicking. T-Reg's bog V-8 is purring along without any problems. Then I called my not so friendly local VW dealership. I explained my situation, same as above. The "serviceman" tells me that "they're booked for a week and a half. Might get me in sometime in the next 10 days."







I explained, again, that this was a BRAND NEW machine. He again said "well, we're booked, whaddya want me to do?" Obviously, not much...








I called my salesman - truly a good guy - and he said it is likely the gas cap (I did recently fill-up) and that after 3 or 4 cycles (a cycle defined as having run the car for 10 minutes or longer) the light should go out. If it doesn't he said to bring it in.
So, here's my questions for the forum...
1) Anyone else had this light come on? Has anyone had it reset after some number of so-called cycles? Has it been something worse?
2) Any else getting really crappy service from their local VW dealer? I know I didn't buy an Audi, but I certainly paid as much for one. Having owned BMW's and Mercedes, I guess I've come to expect a slighter higher level of service from the dealer where I dropped 40 large on a vehicle...
Thanks!











_Modified by CTTouareg at 6:35 PM 12-31-2003_


----------



## stephenkyu (Aug 18, 2003)

The VW network of dealerships isn't known for good service. Heck, it isn't even known for average service. It is more like subpar.
Since I don't own a Touareg, I can't be too specific. But on all my other cars, it does take a few runs to get the check engine light to to out if the gas cap is the culpuit. Usually, the check engine light means that something is wrong with the emissions system, and while it should be fixed, it is not a serious problem (can be fixed at your leisure).


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

CTT,
Have not had this problem on my V6 Treg. As far as service I have had very minor problems and my dealer has been excellent in the ways they have handled everything. I had an Audi before this and trust me the service at Audi was much worse. Problay the dealers but my service at VW has been exellent to say the least.
Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: (stephenkyu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stephenkyu* »_The VW network of dealerships isn't known for good service. Heck, it isn't even known for average service. It is more like subpar.
Since I don't own a Touareg, I can't be too specific. But on all my other cars, it does take a few runs to get the check engine light to to out if the gas cap is the culpuit. Usually, the check engine light means that something is wrong with the emissions system, and while it should be fixed, it is not a serious problem (can be fixed at your leisure).


Agree with the above, if after four or five short trips the light is still on, you should take it in when you have a chance. as long as the light isn't flashing, or the vehicle isn't running erraticaly, you shouldn't have any problems.
Keep in mind that the emissions warning systems are extremely touchy due to federal emmissions laws.


----------



## Scienceguy (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

My light came on last week. 
Short story: it's possibly serious and still not fixed. 
Long story: the light came on and I noticed a 2mpg drop in gas mileage. Since I was away for Christmas, I took it to the local dealer. They found the cam timing was off, the emissions were off, but they didn't know what was wrong. They couldn't get through to VW on the web site; and they couldn't get an answer from VW on the phone. When they finally got through, VW didn't know what was wrong either. As they need authorization from VW to do anything, they couldn't fix it, but they thought it might be the oxygen sensor and was still drivable, so I came home and then took it to my dealer.
After more analysis and checking the cam timing, my mechanic thinks it’s probably not the engine but might be the ECU. The mechanic is still trying to get info and authorization from VW central. I think their needs to be better communication between dealers and home office.
I think the light means you check the engine as soon as possible. If fact, according to the manual if you continue to drive with the light on then you’re responsible for any damage. 
Good luck.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is going to sound absolutely stupid, but check this! My sales guy told me that you are only supposed to twist the gas cap until you hear ONE and only one click. He said that the gas tank system is very sensitive and that if you click it more than once then it would likely set off an alarm. Maybe you should try that and see if it helps. At least it could be an alternative than having to take it to your dealer.







Let me know if it works or not.
Good Luck.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

cgmb16-
Maybe your salesman meant that you should tighten it until you hear at *least* one click....? The tendency for the CEL (check engine light) to go off for an improperly tightened gas cap is one of the primary reasons I don't like filling up any of my VWs at 'Full Service' gas stations.

CTTouareg-
In anycase, what Corradodrvrfnd said, as long as the CEL isn't flashing, you should be fine. If it's an improperly tightend gas cap, the light should go away after a few cold start cycles. Also, not all VW dealers are alike. Some are far, far better than others. There are some VW dealers around the Central MA area that I wouldn't even *think* of taking my car to, even if I have to go 50 miles out of my way.


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTTouareg* »_
2) Any else getting really crappy service from their local VW dealer? I know I didn't buy an Audi, but I certainly paid as much for one. Having owned BMW's and Mercedes, I guess I've come to expect a slighter higher level of service from the dealer where I dropped 40 large on a vehicle...
Thanks!








_Modified by CTTouareg at 6:35 PM 12-31-2003_

Ah well, sorry about your poor service but you are in company with hundreds, if not thousands of others who bought a vehicle from the successor to Yugo. 
The truck was well conceived and, if it ran reliably, would be wonderful. The truth is that this forum is filled with complaints of people who have been left high and dry on occasion because their vehicles would not start because of some electrical problem. The figure is a shocking 25% (or maybe more - depending on the number of people who have been polled). Go here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1167227
The VW & VWOA alibi is that owners who have problems are probably over-represented. That is probably nonsense because owners who are enthusiasts are on this forum.
Think about that: you buy a $40-50K vehicle and 25%+ of the people experience a no-start situation.
Okay, problems happen, esp. with new cars but 25%+? Then, add in the mostly useless owners manual and the monumentally unresponsive VW & VWOA net and you have (SURPRISE!!!) a real owners mess.
So far, the response from VW & VWOA has been deafening silence. There is no evidence on this forum that anyone from VW or VWOA even knows or cares about what people say here. VW & VWOA are completely infifferent to what is said here.
People have been complaining for months about various things and NEVER once has anyone from VW or VWOA posted an informational message.
For example, many got no flashlight; many got that awful owners manual, etc. No response from VW & VWOA. Why? One must conclude that VW & VWOA are still in econobox-sales-mode: push out cheap, poorly made cars and to hell with the owners.
Hello, VW & VWOA, that does not work any more. 
YOU ARE TRASHING YOUR REPUTATION BY NOT RESPONDING. 
HELLO OUT THERE IN VW LAND! IS THERE ANY RATIONAL LIFE OUT THERE?


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (trexer001)*

You do realise that you aren't posting on Volkswagen of America Corporate Chat, don't you? of course they don't hear you.
To the meat of your post. I would say the numbers you see here are askew. This is a saturation of VW owners. I wouldn't guess that 25% of Touareg owners are even represented here, considering there are maybe 100-200 Touareg owners posting on these boards.
So to say that 25% have had this issue is not congruent. 25% of the 200or so members have had this issue. I work at a VW dealer and I have seen 2 Touaregs if the 100 or so that have come and gone have this issue, so in my eyes that represents 2% of the Touaregs in the US.
As for VWOA not responding, I understand it as little as you do. I do know that a quality dealer will not leave you high and dry and that a good dealer is going to be there to help the client 100%.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_cgmb16-
Maybe your salesman meant that you should tighten it until you hear at *least* one click....? The tendency for the CEL (check engine light) to go off for an improperly tightened gas cap is one of the primary reasons I don't like filling up any of my VWs at 'Full Service' gas stations. 

By twisting I meant tighten!







(Or so I thought I did)


----------



## philipmi (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: (cgmb16)*

Hi,
I've had this problem from day one... It went away when the colder temps arrived and came back in the past few weeks with the warm spell we've been having.
My dealer worked with the VW support people and determined that some touareg's have a very tight connection to the 'leak detection pump and charcoal canister assembly' this complete unit was replaced earler in the day and it was very clear that one of the hose connections did indeed have a hairline crack that was caused by the stress of a tight hose (the hose has been re-routed).
This seems to have solved the problem as the check engine light has not come back on (when ever I reset it it was back in minutes).
Best,
-Philip


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

Thanks to all regarding this topic. Sounds like the T-Reg needs to visit the VW "service" department. I've "cycled" 6, maybe 7 times and the light is still on. Wouldn't want it to be anything serious - so in we go...
I'll post the "findings" once they are available...
Happy New Year!


----------



## Rickanns (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

I hope you can find a better dealer. You might come to West Texas, but that mey be a bit extreme! I had the Check Engine light once also; rolled into my dealer unannounced and they hooked her up...checked the codes, and cleared the problem while I was there... 
Two weeks ago on Thursday, I had Treg serviced and the right rear door glass replaced (car wash scratched) by appointment. Friday afternoon about 3PM, I discovered right rear door would not unlock (not child lock problem). Again, rolled into dealer about 3:30 unannounced. They pulled a tech, fixed it, and I was on the road by 4:30.
Without this kind of service, I would really be second guessing the decision to buy a newly released vehicle. 
My dealer AND VW have called for feedback on every visit that I have made for service. If you get such calls, I wouldn't be BASHful about telling them how you feel.
I hope you get through the little problems that seem to pop up as you shake down the Touareg....Wishes for many happy miles.
Rick


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

Happy New Year All!!!








Thanks again for all the great suggestions - nice to know that there are so many of us out there looking for answers...
Got in the T-Reg this morning for my daily commute and, of course, the "MIL" light is now OFF. Yippee. I was tired of looking at it and wondering if something was seriously wrong. My salesman (again, a truly good person) said the gas cap was likely the problem, and I am inclined to think he is correct. Tonight while refuleing, I noticed (in at least 2 languages) that there is a warning printed on the gas cap to make sure it clicks or the "MIL" (with graphic on the cap itself) might come on.
So T-Reg and I do not have to endure the "service" department at this time. Thank goodness for the little things...








I love this forum - I learn something new about this amazing machine every day!
Eric
V8, Offroad Grey/Anthricite Leather, Winter Package, Bi-Xenon.


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

Well, some much for that. Got in to the T-Reg this am - and - of course - the MIL light is back on.







A trip to the dealer is now required...
Going to a different dealer then the one I bought from - it'll be interesting to see how the greet me since I didn't buy from them.
Stay tuned....
Eric


----------



## trexer001 (Dec 8, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy ... (Corradodrvrfnd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Corradodrvrfnd* »_
As for VWOA not responding, I understand it as little as you do. I do know that a quality dealer will not leave you high and dry and that a good dealer is going to be there to help the client 100%.

Let us, for the moment agree that your point about postings is correct (I really do not but let us not go into that)
Your point about a good dealer is very well taken: That is THE point! Just going into a dealer, how can one determine whether a dealer is good? Very few have posted anything on this forum except criticism. There are standard sources to consult about cars and trucks: auto magazines, Consumer Reports, etc. 
Where do you go to get information on dealers? Even then, you only REALLY know how good the dealer is AFTER you buy the vehicle. Then it is (according to numerous people posting on this site) too late!
As someone who works for a dealer, how would YOU go about judging or rating a dealer? What questions would YOU ask? For what do YOU look?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy ... (trexer001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trexer001* »_
Let us, for the moment agree that your point about postings is correct (I really do not but let us not go into that)
Your point about a good dealer is very well taken: That is THE point! Just going into a dealer, how can one determine whether a dealer is good? Very few have posted anything on this forum except criticism. There are standard sources to consult about cars and trucks: auto magazines, Consumer Reports, etc. 
Where do you go to get information on dealers? Even then, you only REALLY know how good the dealer is AFTER you buy the vehicle. Then it is (according to numerous people posting on this site) too late!
As someone who works for a dealer, how would YOU go about judging or rating a dealer? What questions would YOU ask? For what do YOU look?

That's one reason I started this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1175928
Please post the name and location of GOOD dealerships here, so others who look here for advice about Touregs can have a positive experience!


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

I promised a reply...here it is.
First, the good news...
T-Reg went into Valenti Motors here in Watertown, CT on Monday. Amazingly, I got an appointment in less than 3 days. I know that they saw my survey results from the service on my Jetta (they told me so) where I complained about waiting way too long for an appointment. I even got a loaner car - a lovely Jetta GLS 2.0. Not my T, but it gets me back and forth. I am very pleased with the attention my dealer is now showing me. Speaking up on surveys, and speaking to the service manager clearly helps.
Now the bad news...
The T has been in since Monday. The service department VAG showed that the MIL was due to an "evaporation" issue in the fuel system. No easy "gas cap" or "O2 sensor" fix. The diagnosis for this problem is a "nitrogen pressurized smoke test." Apparently, it is perfectly safe to pressurize the fuel system, while still full of fuel, using nitrogen and "smoke". The smoke leaks from wherever the system is compromised. Sounds simple enough. Except when they can't actually SEE parts of the fuel system. Parts like the top of the fuel tank. Today, the service department called and told me that "they need to drop the fuel tank to see if the leak is coming from the top of the tank." Then they go on to say that if it is leaking from that spot, the tank needs to come out. Well, this is no easy task in our highly engineered T's. The entire rear axle and related suspension components, the rear bumper, both exhaust pipes (V8) and drive train from the transfer case back come COMPLETELY OFF the T. Off. Completely.







They've got one on the lift right now that is going through the exact same butchery! I've got 800 miles on a vehicle that may have 50% of it's suspension, exhaust, fuel and drive train components removed and then put back together...not terribly reassuring considering the vast number of other things that seem to go wrong with the T and the apparent lack of T-Reg skill in service departments across the country. But hey, they haven't called yet to say that the tank has to come out, so maybe I'm getting all worked up for not...
And, we haven't even begun to address the rough downshifts...









Stay tuned to Chapter 2.


----------



## miamitreg (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

I had the same problem, it turned out to be a crack in the fuel filler neck the on that leads to the tank. They had to replace the tank took about two months to get the part.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (miamitreg)*

CTT and miami, if you haven't already please click on your VIN range in this poll:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1190175


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (sciencegeek)*

I'll post the vin as soon as possible. I'm going to say it's in the 24XXX range.
A two month delay in waiting for a part would give me pretty clear rights under the Connecticut Lemon Law. Go here: http://www.state.ct.us/dcp/Lemon.htm to learn more. Essentially, loss of complete use of the vehicle for more than 30 days qualifies, among other things, unless I've read the material wrong. Not that I really want to go through that whole process. I'd really just like to be able to drive my new T-Reg!!!
I haven't heard from Valenti Motors yet today - waiting with my fingers crossed for some good news (like, hey, it's fixed, come and get it).
I'll keep you all posted...


----------



## 2003IndigoGLX (Nov 3, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your issue. These vehicles are so full of features (many you do not know about) and new technology that finding a problem that would have take no more than two hours on say a very simple Lincoln or Lexus....would take hours and hours on the Touareg. Overall the Touareg has had a rather impressive new product launch, especially compared to other companies new products.


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

Good evening...
First, my VIN : 22xxx
Second, an update...
Valenti still has the Egg, but we are much closer to being repaired. Here's what I've been told since the last post.
After a thorough test of the pressurization of the entire fuel system, the culprit has been identified as the charcoal canister and something I believe they called an LMP Pump. Both of these are located in the right rear fender in the general area of the fuel filler pipe. The service department has assured me that the fuel tank and the gasket atop the tank (which is a MAJOR repair as the rear axle must be dropped off the car to get the tank out) are not at fault. The tank held pressure.
The dealer was thorough enough in their assessment of this problem to include pressurizing everything in the warmth of the service bay and then out into this ridiculous cold we've been having here in Connecticut. The Egg kept failing the pressure test outside, which made them suspect that something was shrinking in the cold too. All of this has been narrowed down to the parts above. All they are waiting for now is the parts...but wait, there's some good news there too!!!








Apparently, VWoA is listening. I was told that a new parts fulfillment system went into place sometime in the last week for Touareg and Phaeton owners. If what I was told is true at all (the dealer told me this, FYI) here's how it works. Any Touareg or Phaeton that is in for service for 3 days or longer will get parts expidited. The service department notifies the Regional/District Manager ofr VWoA and that person apparently shakes the parts department to move a little quicker. As this is my first repair, I can't speak to the absurd amount of time others have waited for parts, but I guess this new system will help. My parts were ordered Friday and should arrive tomorrow. The service department said if they do come in tomorrow, Egg and I will be reunited after 8 long days tomorrow night.
So, I take back my crappy comments about my service department - they've certainly shown that they care and want me as their customer. I just hope it can be for oil changes and other routine stuff from now on.
I'll post the final outcome as soon as it's know.



_Modified by CTTouareg at 10:04 PM 1-19-2004_


----------



## miamitreg (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

Sorry It took so long, gone for the weekend. My vin is 002xx


----------



## miamitreg (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (miamitreg)*

By the way the dealer provider excellent service they were the ones keeping me up to date on the status of the part VWOA was also working on getting the part. Put it this way the called as soon as the part came in and adviced me that the mechanic that would handle that was on vacation to schedule an appointment for when he got back a week later. Eleven days later after I spoke to the dealer VWOA calls me to inform me that the part should be at the dealer.


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

Well, I got my T back...hooray!
Bottom line - it's fixed and I can say, the dealership did a great job.
The charcoal canister, the leak detection pump and all of the fuel lines that run between these devices were replaced. Due to EXCESSIVE demand for these parts, they were shipped overnight air from Europe. That should tell us all something about this particular problem and the repair - sounds like it might be happening a bit more often around the country and more than is represented in this forum.
One of the other things the T went in for was the bad shifting issue that many have complained of elsewhere. My dealer "could not duplicate customer complaint." However, instead of just letting me go with that rather annoying, but common "solution", the service manager insisted that I take as many brand new Touaregs out to see if they did the same thing. And they did for the most part. So, it sounds like the rough shifts, abrupt downshifts while coasting to a stop, etc., may be part of how the T was designed...not necessarily a good thing!
Thanks again to everyone who had some input on this matter!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTTouareg* »_One of the other things the T went in for was the bad shifting issue that many have complained of elsewhere. My dealer "could not duplicate customer complaint." However, instead of just letting me go with that rather annoying, but common "solution", the service manager insisted that I take as many brand new Touaregs out to see if they did the same thing. And they did for the most part. So, it sounds like the rough shifts, abrupt downshifts while coasting to a stop, etc., may be part of how the T was designed...not necessarily a good thing!


I haven't seen this in my car much if at all, so maybe it is the way you are driving. I find the transmission very smooth


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I haven't seen this in my car much if at all, so maybe it is the way you are driving. I find the transmission very smooth

Ditto. But then I've learned to be smooth with the throttle... I think abrupt movements momentarily confuse the computer into anticipating a large increase in acceleration/deceleration, thereby causing an abrupt downshift/upshift. It did take a week or two to get accustomed to the "drive by wire" throttle, but now I love it!


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (Curjo)*

Once again, at the risk of getting attacked by the farethewells, I'll state:
TIPS GO A LONG WAY. Maybe I'd get the good service I'm getting anyway. But each and EVERY time I go to the dealer, I put a 20 into the hand of the service manager. I don't even speak to any of the other techs. It's kind of like Jed Clampett dealing only with Mr. Drysdale. Any time I call, I'm in, and they don't need to contact VW to fix things. Whatever is wrong, he listens, writes it down, and fixes it.


----------



## zbwmy (Jan 3, 2004)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (mdjak)*

Do you really give the service mgr. money. I would be hesitant to offend another professional for just doing his job. Of course if I knew money would expedite things, i'm all over that.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (zbwmy)*

Yes, I do and always have. My dad was a N.Y.C. taxi driver who survived on tips. There was a post about this a long time ago and I and a few others was attacked for "bribery" by others. In this case, I really don't care what others' opinions are. I know it works and gets me special treatment. I wholeheartedly agree that this treatment should be doled out without the necessity for tipping; that when you lay down your hard-earned cash to purchase something, you should get the best service regardless. And in many instances you do, without tipping. For me, it is just a way to ensure it.


----------



## CTTouareg (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (mdjak)*

Yes, I guess it could be my driving style...the throttle certainly is very sensitive. I'll have to try taking the Dr. Scholls lead inserts







out of my shoes. Seriously, a lighter touch may be exactly what is called for - now that I have the T back and can actually DRIVE it, I'll see what happens.
Regarding the tipping of the service guy...wow...I'm on the fence with this one. You pay top dollar for a great machine and then have to consider slapping more bucks down for more attention and better service. I never had to do that with the 5 BMW's or 4 Benz's I've owned. BUT - if this works, I'm all for it too.
I think what we will likely see as VW evolves as a higher class brand (read Touareg and Phaeton) is a differentiation in service and sales for customers of those more expensive, higher end vehicles. Now I realize I just p-off all the Passatt, Jetta, Golf, Eurovan owners of the world, but VW is making the class differentiation for us - not me. The latest Phaeton commercial with the little kid driving the toy Beetle around the Phaeton says it all. VW wants us to think of VW as a high end luxury producer with very, very humble beginnings. And hey, not for nothing, those of us reading this T-Reg forum all paid BIG bucks for a VW - something unheard of a couple of years ago. As a case in point, my dealer told me, based upon my complaint that I was given a Jetta GLS to drive while my T was in the shop, that they have put a T-Reg in service as a loaner car, and, I quote "exclusively for loan to T-Reg, Phaeton and Audi A8 customers while their cars are down." (they sell Audi's here too). Very, very interesting...Everyone else will continue to get Jetta GL's and GLS's. So I guess we can say that we are in a period of flux for VW - good, bad or indifferent...
On an even more exciting note - big snows expected this week here in Connecticut - can't wait to explore some of it with the T.


----------



## George61 (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

I had my 2003 1.8T Passat towed to my Volks dealer yesterday. The light stays on and the motor stalls. Hopefully they will quickly and inexpensively resolve this problem.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Check engine light - anyone had this problem yet? Crappy service from local dealer (George61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *George61* »_I had my 2003 1.8T Passat towed to my Volks dealer yesterday. The light stays on and the motor stalls. Hopefully they will quickly and inexpensively resolve this problem.









where is a touareg in your post?


----------



## j2nh (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Check engine light - Crappy service from local dealer (CTTouareg)*

Shifting may be driving style, or not.
I have had this happen from time to time on both by 04 V8 and my 06 V8. Last time it happened was today. Easy in town driving, slow acceleration from a stop sign and turning right. Car SLAMMED into second gear. I seriously thought it was the end of the tranny, slowed down, drove easy for a couple of blocks and everything was and is fine. I am guessing that it is a sensor programing issue and doesn't really hurt anything.


----------



## shermanc92 (Oct 20, 2011)

I just had my 2005 T-Reg serviced for its 80,000 mile checkup two weeks ago. My engine light turns on for no reason one day when I started my car. I have no issues driving it and it doesnt sound different or anything. What should i do?


----------



## GCAutoparts (Aug 25, 2011)

shermanc92 said:


> I just had my 2005 T-Reg serviced for its 80,000 mile checkup two weeks ago. My engine light turns on for no reason one day when I started my car. I have no issues driving it and it doesnt sound different or anything. What should i do?


Just had my 80k service completed and had the check engine light turn on.... I had some vacuum lines 
that we're cracked.... I would inspect your vacuum lines...


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

Typically when the CEL comes on and is on solid it is an emissions issue and nothing more. If it comes on and is flashing chances are it is also is running rough and you should not drive it. When on solid typically is a dirty or failed O2 sensor. Not really gonna know exactly what it is until you have it scanned.


----------

